# Hello again from York, England



## Madame_Gaia (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello fellow Mac Addicts!

I thought I'd better come on here and reintroduce myself since I was only a member for a short time before I moved to a new house and was without internet access for 3 months.

Can't wait to get chatting again


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome back and congrats on your new house!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, welcome back


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

congratulations on the new house, and welcome back.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Hurray internet access!


----------



## mollymay (Sep 7, 2008)

welocome back and nice to meet you im also in the uk north west ( cheshire )


----------

